# Rayman - Picture Perfect



## HansZimmer

This piece, which has been posted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award, has been composed for the the videogame Rayman by Rémi Gazel.

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 2*2 + 1*5) / 4 = 2.5


----------

